# Help needed 1965 GTO



## nanood62 (May 24, 2006)

Good Day Guys.

I'm in Australia and its hard to find out any info about a 65 GTO.

I'm in the process of putting together a car, at best discribed as a basket case. 
This car was incomplete right from the start and there isnt any early or latter model GTO's in my area to compare with.

Has anyone got some photos of an original 65 GTO interior around the rear windshield glass the way the trim moulds finished off against the rear glass, headlining to rear pillars, did they have lamps in the rear pillars?

I also need a photo of the trunk tension rods that keep the trunk in the up position so that I know how to install them, I think that the ones I have could be wrong to this car.

Well I hope that someone can help with this info.
Thanks Guys have a great day:cheers 

Leigh


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a site with the best collection of gto pictures on the internet, good luck and welcome to GTOforum;

http://ultimategto.com/1965cars1.htm


----------



## nanood62 (May 24, 2006)

05GTO said:


> Here is a site with the best collection of gto pictures on the internet, good luck and welcome to GTOforum;
> 
> http://ultimategto.com/1965cars1.htm


Thanks very much.:cheers 

I'll check it out today

Leigh


----------



## INJUNTOM (Jan 10, 2006)

did you find the info?


----------



## nanood62 (May 24, 2006)

*Still looking!!!!*



INJUNTOM said:


> did you find the info?


I have been a bit slow to re-check the forum. 

It seems hard to find out about how things were finished off.
eg: the way that the windshield mouldings, front and rear were attached to the body ( do the clips screw to the body or were they riveted ), how the trunk springs were fitted and which way they went on.
How the interior trim was finished off around the rear glass and pillar.

It seems that with the photo sites everbody takes the long shots with wheels, engine bay and the doors open.

I need to find someone with an original car to get detailed photos and info.

It's hard to put some of this together when there is not another one to check against, thats the headache when your downunder.

Well thats my beef for the day.

Have a great day guys. 

Leigh


----------



## INJUNTOM (Jan 10, 2006)

nanood62 said:


> I have been a bit slow to re-check the forum.
> 
> It seems hard to find out about how things were finished off.
> eg: the way that the windshield mouldings, front and rear were attached to the body ( do the clips screw to the body or were they riveted ), how the trunk springs were fitted and which way they went on.
> ...


i have a '65 that i may be able to get some pics of for you...not sure about the area around the back window though. the glass is out, so i don't know how complete it is since i haven't started working on the car yet.

send me an e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## nanood62 (May 24, 2006)

INJUNTOM said:


> i have a '65 that i may be able to get some pics of for you...not sure about the area around the back window though. the glass is out, so i don't know how complete it is since i haven't started working on the car yet.
> 
> send me an e-mail at [email protected]



Hello Tom.

Yeah. Still looking for some help

Just checking in with you.

I sent you a email a few days ago, did you recieve it? 
My server may not be sending outgoing emails:confused 

can you send me an email so I can reply?
[email protected]pond.net.au

Thanks Leigh:cheers


----------

